# did worldmark tour today, I have?????



## djp (Sep 29, 2006)

Did the tour today and here is my biggest question. The salesman said that if we bought resale that we would not have acess to "bonus time" the discounted cash renatl rate available to owners booking at shorter notice. He said this was a new policy to keep people from buying the same thing resale for half price. He also said resales would not be able to use rci. These things sounded like TS salesman misinforamtion. Am I right or is there merit to what he was saying. Also if there is any other downside to buying resale that would be goood to know. thanks


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 29, 2006)

2 lies.  Both false.  Buy resale.  No difference between developer purchase and resale purchase except price.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds like TS Saleman's BS to me you had better get out your boots. 

Dale


----------



## honeybunney (Sep 30, 2006)

Ask the Worldmark owners at www.wmowners.com.


----------



## kewanee (Sep 30, 2006)

honeybunney said:
			
		

> Ask the Worldmark owners at www.wmowners.com.


The answer should be the same over there as the ones here!


----------



## mtngal (Sep 30, 2006)

There's been rumors for a number of years that Trendwest is going to start some program that will make it advantageous to buy from them rather than resale.  So far it hasn't happened, so there's no disadvantage to buying resale at the moment.

As far as the RCI question - an owner can join either RCI or II - WM has been affiliated with both of them at one time or another (not both at the same time), so an owner can belong to either one.  The only thing is that new resorts are only available through RCI, not II.


----------

